# ESK cooking kit....



## RevJammer (Apr 24, 2012)

I am relatively new to this particular site but have been into preparedness for a couple of years... as with all of us (I think) my kits continue to change and evolve.

This is an additional cooking kit that I have recently finalized for one of our ESK bags.

I have picked up these individual pieces a little at a time, but I have finally put this particular kit completely together.

I have included two pics... one is of the kit expanded, the other is of the kit packed.

Included are the following items:
1. Stanley Cook, Cup, and Camp set. (This is minus the two "plastic" cups that come with the set. $12.99 at Target
2. Off brand "pocket" stove. $20 at Academy Sports
3. Optimus fuel cannister - 3.88 oz. (this particular size because it slides right into the bottom of the stanley "cook" set) $3.99 at Sportman's Warehouse 
4. GSI "Bottle Cup" (The Stanley set fits perfectly right inside this cup) $10. at Sportsman's Outdoors.

As I sit here typing I realize I could probably slide my "Ozark Trail" folding utensil (fork, knife, spoon, etc) set in this kit as well. (was like $4. at Wally World).

So for like $50 I have a complete "cooking" kit completely self-contained. If I have left something out or if you have questions, please let me know!



















RJ


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

how is it for weight? I am looking at light alternatives for cooking from my BOB!


----------



## mimsi (May 5, 2012)

That's a nice kit your got going there so far for decent price. Although, IMO I'm a fan of a regular old fashion fire then a stove as it saves me on some weight and space but the convenience of the stove is rather nice when your completely worn out and ready to eat!


----------



## RevJammer (Apr 24, 2012)

cqp33 said:


> how is it for weight? I am looking at light alternatives for cooking from my BOB!


I'm guessing it's about 3 pounds... with 2/3 of that being the fuel cannister.

I'll see if I can get a more specific weight for you and post it.

RJ


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks RJ! Nice weight though, 3 pounds isn't bad at all on a budget price!


----------

